

Tips for better mobile analytics - gorkemcetin
http://blog.count.ly/post/37489471018/6-tips-for-a-better-mobile-analytics-experience

======
notjustanymike
It's worth noting most services have a limit on custom events Google is 500
per user session, while SiteCatalyst just charges you extra. Not really a big
deal for most sites, but if you're looking for granular information the cutoff
can seriously skew your results.

------
morefranco
Great beginners tips to mobile analytics. App Annie and Intercom.io are
definitely leaders in the space and product quality insights. Great job
Countly!

